# Making Bass Jigs



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

HELLO ,
I an looking for some help I"m making some bass jigs but I am having trouble tying the skirts on the jigs, I have tryed ultra light wire it breaks, I tryed a heavier wire too bulky, and I have tryed fly tying line it didn"t hold eather.
I would appereate it greatly if some one could point me in the wright way.

THANKS 
KINGFISHER


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I assume you are using bucktail for your jigs and not silicone skirts? If you are using bucktail, try tying with kevlar thread or at least size D thread. It has a lot more strength to it and you can really cinch it down. It will hold bucktail. Also, add a little epoxy to the threads as you wrap. It'll keep the underlayers from slipping and keep everything uniform. Hope this helps!


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

If you are talking about making jigs with either rubber or silicone skirts (a la 'the jig and pig'), you can purchase skirt bands in packs of 100 for a couple bucks. Alternatively, you can purchase small diameter surgical (latex) tubing and snip off small sections to use as a band.

Just stick a pair of needlenose pliers through the band and pull your skirt material through, and then thread the skirt over the jighead.


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

I Want to thank everyone for there replys I will give all the replys a try 

Thanks 
Kingfisher


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Try the Takle Underground web site www.tackleunderground.com , the will give you great tips on all kinds of lure making.

Ursusguy


----------

